# keeping my males together



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

With dividers of course.

I'm wondering what would work good for dividers, where i can get it, how much it is


oh if u haven't read my previous post, I'm, dumping da sorority (I'm going to give da girls da guy's tanks, and vise-versa)

anyway, I have a 10 gallon you see, which would give my males about 2.5 gallons ea. Wat should I do about my two otos?

I bet you guys will think up a million other things, so thanks for da ideas
K stiles:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can use plastic mesh and essay binders but I don't think I would divide a 10 gallon 4 times... that would be really crowded. 3 sections is the most I would do.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, could u post pics plz?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Of the divider? Sorry I don't have any... I only have one divided tank so far and I bought a divider for that. Ask Doggyhog.. I think she has homemade dividers and she probably has pictures.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, here's one of my tanks. 








I suppose you COULD do 4 sections.... I plan on dividing an empty 10g that I have into 4 sections once I have fry. 

I won't post pics of my other divided 10g, 'cause it's not as pretty, it's bare bottom and just very simple.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey K Stiles! I was actually wondering a few days ago where you've been. 

I'm planning on splitting by 10 gallon 5 ways (2 gallons per boy). I don't think it'll be very aesthetically pleasing, but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! doggyhog, how did u muffle the flow of the filter, and let me know how da 4 way works
also, that looks good, but would it be wise cut the acess divider off, because my 10gal has a light for it too

and jupiter, that sounds good too. I have been gone for a while, but now im back, did u see my other post in the deaseas and emergencies, thats why im dividing my tank


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I split my tank in 5! It's actually not too bad. Doesn't look as crowded as I thought it would.

But there's a con: there's not much room for plants and decor. So if you have the option, I'd probably only split it 3 or 4 ways so your bettas can have more things in their sections.


----------



## behop31 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Very new to this*

Just bought my son three betas. He loves them so much! I have one small divided aquarium and a single aquarium. They are small, but I will be the one keeping them clean until he gets older (he is four, so they are really my fish, I suppose! LOL).
Anyway... I am a dummy when it comes to betas and I have a very simple question: will the two males I have in the divded set-up calm down a bit or will they be this aggressive always? I mean, they are gorgeous the way they fan out and posture, but I am afraid that the clear divider the aquarium came with should be tinted or something so that they can see each other but, I dunno... LESS so. I guess I am concerned that they will be overly stressed and not eat because they are always acting nutty at the divider.
Like I said, I am a dummy :-? and I am new to this whole thing. I used to keep salt water fish for many years, and thought betas would be an easy fish for my son and he really loves their "colorful fanciness". I just don't want to screw up and stress his pets to death!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What size are the tanks?

IMO fish shouldn't be able to see through a divider.. if they can see it should be very hard.. aka I don't like clear dividers.

If your tank is too small the fish will be very stressed which can eventually kill them if they feel insecure about their homes.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have places that they can hide in?

Do you have Pics?


----------

